# Homemade pipe questions.



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

A. Does anybody know how to make one? 
B. Will it screw up my valves?
C. Where can I get some muffler packing?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

modify your stock exhaust and as long as you get your jetting right it should be fine. cut the end cap off then you can make your own tip and everything. and if you use your stock pipe, there is no packing to get wet.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Should I gut it?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i didnt gut mine. i took a really long drill bit and drilled through the chambers a couple of times and made a tip. welded the cap back on and jetted till i was a touch rich. i like it cause it isnt too loud and i still accomplished a better flow.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

I took my pipe off and it sounded amazing.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Off? Remind me to never ride with you! lol But seriously.. People riding behind you are going to hate you now.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

I had to find out if my pipe was packed with mud. It was. I cranked it and it was loud. Haha. I want to gut it and make it alil louder.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

straight pipes on the popo??? lol,,,back in the day we cut up an aluminum bat an made a pipe for a timberwolf words can not explain the sound!!


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

sloboy said:


> straight pipes on the popo??? lol,,,back in the day we cut up an aluminum bat an made a pipe for a timberwolf words can not explain the sound!!


 
.........ahhhh that explains alot. I was at a local offroad park about a year ago and seen a guy running an aluminum bat as a muffler/tip. I thought the guy was nuts when I noticed he used a bat. It was ridiculously loud, forgot what kind of quad it was but im thinking it was a Yamaha warrior...maybe even a 400ex.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Check out our Kawi stock muffler mod, you might could do something like that to yours... and if you do, you COULD always take pics and post them :bigok:


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

I run a harley pipe .. I'll get a vid clip later popo.. In fact if u would like .. Go to Youtube.com and look up ... Old River Mud Boyz and watch the Westlake ride #1 .. That will show u how loud mine is .. it is as loud as a straight pipe .

Here is a link to VID ..





 
Excuse my language . I dont cuss like a sailor any more .

Oh and i am the BIG guy on the Filming bike.. Thats the loud one .. it also has a song in the video .. but wheeler is to loud to hear it .


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

That's a nice sounding popo. How much did it cost ya?


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Will it screw up my valves?


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

My buddy has a 800 popo and he had a vince and hinds (s/p?) harley exhaust that sounded good. Now, he has a glass pack instead. I haven't heard it yet, he just put it on this week. 

Brenton


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

See if you could find a cheap two brothers slip-on from a sportbike. They usually sound pretty good.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

The pipe i got for free. i used to work at the local polaris/victory dealer here localy . someone bought it and decided they didnt want it . So long story short my pipe blew out the back so it was basically straight piped and could have messed valves up my boss said give me the cutting wheel he made the slits and put the pipe on . sounded great . 

No it wont hurt your valves. only reason my valves are shot is due to timing slipped . 

glasspack will be just as good if u want i am more your age send me a pm and we can chat .. 

just a fyi.. Harley owns rights to victory motor cycles . so u can use the harley parts on victory ..

lemme know
:rockn:


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

poporunner50 said:


> That's a nice sounding popo. How much did it cost ya?


 
hahahahah sob gave me a headache just watching that video.. wouldnt even want to be in the same county much less same group. but to each his own i guess


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

I thought Polaris owned victory. Huh :thinking:. I guess that's y I ride fourwheelers. Haha.
My cuz use to work at all kinds of atv dealerships and he said that it wouldn't BUT he hasn't always told me the truth.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

PolarisEmtFirefighter said:


> The pipe i got for free. i used to work at the local polaris/victory dealer here localy . someone bought it and decided they didnt want it . So long story short my pipe blew out the back so it was basically straight piped and could have messed valves up my boss said give me the cutting wheel he made the slits and put the pipe on . sounded great .
> 
> *No it wont hurt your valves. only reason my valves are shot is due to timing slipped .*
> 
> ...


This always trips me out. What on earth were you doing to make your timing "slip"? the way these things are made, it is pretty hard for it to "slip".


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Streched Time chain. It was the one from the factory.... So thats why it slipped.. Nothing to real bad just a bent valve. Could have done more..if i kept riding it .. like i said it was my fault for not changing the chain when i did motor work .


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

ah. yea that sucks.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok well the pipe gave me allot of power but it was so freakin loud. I can't really hear anything right now.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

masterofmud said:


> hahahahah sob gave me a headache just watching that video.. wouldnt even want to be in the same county much less same group. but to each his own i guess


 X2 on that


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Off? Remind me to never ride with you! lol But seriously.. People riding behind you are going to hate you now.


I don't want to ride my bike till I put my stock pipe back on. My ears can't take another ride.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... I rode the 425 Xpedition w/o the pipe on it once.... so I can only imagine what the 500 is like.

Actually I made an exhaust for it. I used a 10" glass pack and welded up a snorkel for it. IT was Loud As ****. Sounded like a harley w/ straight pipes.

haha... I had forgot all about that. I just remembered doing it while reading through your thread again. :rockn:


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

I made a pipe and it was literally just a exaust pipe off a truck. No muffler at all just straight pipe. I will see if I can get a video and post it up sometime soon.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

thats gonna make you run really lean.


----------

